# Macrogardens-4



## Frequency (Dec 2, 2010)

*May I Know your Views?*



































Regards


----------



## Hack (Dec 5, 2010)

All look nice to me, but I favor the last one.

Hack


----------



## Allen (Dec 5, 2010)

Frequency, I like all of these, good depth of focus control. 
My only critique is the penultimate image looks a little under lit and the ultimate image is a little hot.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you Hack

Thank you Allen

Regards


----------



## s1000rr (Dec 6, 2010)

Amazing! Especially like the third shot, details incredible!


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Great Shots, i really need a macro lens.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 6, 2010)

the first two are most interesting compositionally, and the others just look like straight on flower shots--big whoop.  Still, they are all technically sound--good exposure, focus, etc.  But the first two are my favorites by far.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you s1000rr

Thank you  CANON-AE1

Thank you D-B-J

Regards to all


----------

